# Keski / Dastaar Questions



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 26, 2013)

So in preparation for when I take Amrit, I have started to learn to tie a keski on my own and managed to actually have it stay on! You can view the result here:
http://imageshack.us/a/img203/8002/u68r.jpg
and
http://imageshack.us/a/img843/2308/0c4r.jpg

(I didn't actually post the pics themselves because I know we are not supposed to post pics of ourselves now)

Anyway I had a few questions...

1. I got white turban material.  I was told wash it first to make it easier to tie.  So I did.  I think they were careless though with the material because there are some stains on it!!! Is it ok to wash with some bleach to make it bright white and clean looking??

2. Is ironing it ok? 

3. The material was brand new and stiff... so I couldn't get it as tight as I felt it should be.  Will the material stretch a bit and become a little more pliable the more I practice with it?? 

4. The method I used was from a YT vid and a style 3HO use. I didn't tie their style but I prepared the material like she did.  Where I cut the material half width and then half width again so I had a very very long 10" wide strip (roughly) and 10M long.  Then I folded it in half so it was double and 5" wide.  Thinner strip made it much easier to work with.  I don't know if this is a common way to do it, but anything thicker and I fumble with the material too much! lol.  Is this method ok?  The actual style doesn't matter so much does it?  Because I see so many styles on the guys already!! 

5. Not turban related really but, while at home I know some people just tie a small house turban / keski and some people just wear a patka at home... would something like this be permissible as a head covering?
http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1.../BAND-Sequoia__21656.1305342538.1280.1280.jpg
I often wondered about these because they are not a hat and they do cover your head (at least as much as a bandana does) They are Mayan bandana headbands... and very easy to wear!  Actually I thought about wearing one a bunch of times while preparing langar since a chunni gets in the way and falls off too much!  Most women just wear a bandana / rumala while making langar and change to their chunni to go upstairs.  I think these would be awesome if they are allowable! 

Many thanks...


----------



## Ishna (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Akasha

Good on giving it a shot, it looks great!  How do you feel about how the back looks, may I ask?  I've never tied a dastar before, but my material should arrive next week.. I bought mal mal, what did you buy?

I heard washing it first is to get the starch out, precisely like you encountered the problem with it being too starchy.  I vote, wash it a few more times.  There shouldn't be a problem washing it with bleach, it should behave like any other fabric, I mean that's what it is, right?  If you've got any left over maybe try washing a small piece as you intend to just to check that something unexpected won't happen.

Re. what is "permissable" - I've learned there is no such thing.  Just wear what is comfortable.  The ideal of course is that we would all wear dastaar.  But there are other options for covering our heads at other times.  In fact I was asking Gyaniji over a year ago now if the way I'd tied a big bandanna over my jhoora was OK, and he basically had a go at me about how it's whatever works, not what is "ok" or not.

I frequently wear those headband thingies, and put my chunni over it for darbar sahib but tie my chunni behind my back in kitchen so it doesn't annoy me, but the headband is still there.  An auntieji asked me if I'd already had amrit sanchar the other day because of it, but I said no, I was just covering my head...  So that would have been acceptable to her for an amritdhari. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Ishna!  

I was more worried about the fabric since it's so light and thin (with regards to bleach) I didn't want to ruin it.  I just added a tiny bit of bleach to hot water and washed it and it came out great!  

I have both F74 and Mal Mal to play with actually... the Mal Mal is black though... and I have not played with that one yet.  I want to get the basics down first lol.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 26, 2013)

Akasha ji,

Guru Fateh.

Your look gorgeous with your dastar on. Only if the FB knight could have a chance to take a glimpse. J/k.

Most of Indian voile turbans which people use now(before it used to be muslin because it needed to be starched before tying it) are starchy due to the manufacturing process. 

Like Ishna ji said, you need to wash it several times. The result is two fold. The fabric becomes softer and slightly thicker. I only use white turbans and always wash it with bleach. Sometimes the new white starchy fabric looks more beigeish, hence using bleach is must.

You may find different ways of tying it and discover the style you feel more comfortable with which can stay longer on your head without making you uncomfy. Practice during the weekends at home and extend the hours of wearing. I normally use a water spray bottle to soften it while tying or getting the fold right. Try it if it works for you too.

And come on! Let's see some more pics.

Great job done!!

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 26, 2013)

Akasha said:


> Thanks Ishna!
> 
> I was more worried about the fabric since it's so light and thin (with regards to bleach) I didn't want to ruin it.  I just added a tiny bit of bleach to hot water and washed it and it came out great!
> 
> I have both F74 and Mal Mal to play with actually... the Mal Mal is black though... and I have not played with that one yet.  I want to get the basics down first lol.



Try to wash your turbans in lukewarm or cold water. As fabric is thin, the heat reduces its age, hence wear and tear are faster.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 26, 2013)

Ishna Ji, forgot to add... about the back, the way I did it was a patka underneath with the end hanging down a bit lower on the back of my neck. This was how the 3HO girl did it in the video.  I didn't follow the shape she did though because I don't think I would look as good with a V in front.  But anyway once you finish the wraps, you grab that excess from the patka hanging out from underneath the wraps, and pull it up over the back of them and tuck it in. that makes the back look neat and even.  And the tops you also tuck down inside... 

I may play with different ways to do tie it, but this one for now seems easy to catch on to.

Tejwant Ji, I just did another try... since the material is now dry from washing.  It worked much much better this time!!!!  

I got a few more pics so you can see how I did it better...

Here is a pic of the back Ishna:  (I am hoping this is how its supposed to look LOL Though looking at this, I think I need one of those pokey things to poke my hair up inside! I have some sticking out!) I followed the video this time pretty much exactly except I didn't make a V in front.  
http://imageshack.us/a/img541/9642/f5v1.jpg

And the top:

http://imageshack.us/a/img198/4475/a3xh.jpg

And front on (this time looks way better!!! I may be able to do this after all!!! yippie!):

http://imageshack.us/a/img46/4191/7ypi.jpg


----------



## aristotle (Jul 26, 2013)

Akasha Ji,
Nice that you are experimenting with head coverings.
Just an advice, try tying the jura more towards the forehead, away from the center, that way it becomes somewhat covered with the topmost fold of the keski, giving it a more organised look. Also you could try keeping the jura a little flatter, keeping it a little less vertical.
These small nitty-gritty things can go a long way in defining the perfect keski.
Best of luck..


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!  I wish I had someone here to show me... unfortunately I have to learn via Youtube lol.

Edit: I think I fixed it... all I did was pull that top layer over top of the joora and tuck it in the front, pulling down the joora a bit... now the top looks like this:

http://imageshack.us/a/img20/4430/uod3.jpg


----------



## aristotle (Jul 26, 2013)

> Edit: I think I fixed it... all I did was pull that top layer over top of the joora and tuck it in the front, pulling down the joora a bit... now the top looks like this:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img20/4430/uod3.jpg


Yup....great job...
That looks peefect....


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 27, 2013)

One thing I have to say... seeing myself with it on in the mirror...

It's like I just recognized my true self for the first time...


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 27, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Akasha ji,
> I normally use a water spray bottle to soften it while tying or getting the fold right. Try it if it works for you too.



BINGO!  THIS is THE SECRET to tying it!! The fabric needs to be slightly damp in order to pull tight enough especially around the bottom.  I have been pulling so its tightest there... its not as big an issue if the top is a bit looser because I fold everything in to make it all rounded with the top most layer pulled over it to make it look neat at the top.  But I was having difficulty with the fabric dry to pull tight enough at the bottom... it kept loosening at the front over my eyes, every time I would do a turn!  I tried the spray bottle with water today and wow!  It's pretty easy now actually!!! 

THANKS SO MUCH for the tip Tejwant Ji!  Ishna Ji, take note for when your turban material arrives eacesignkaur:

I am sooooooo happy I am learning how to do this.  I was so worried that I'd never be able to do it.  It looked so hard to do!  I want to be a dastar wearing bibi once I do Amrit


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 27, 2013)

Akasha ji,

You have no idea how happy I am for you and I am sure others are as gleeful too. I admire it even more because you have shown me the meaning of love from a totally different angle.

Your are not wetting your feet in the  shallow side of the pool  but diving from the deep side which takes a lot of bravura.

Enjoy the journey which in fact began for you some time ago.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------

